# pptp vpn problems (with mpd5)



## narcolepsy (May 19, 2010)

Hi folks, I tried getting a pptp to my windows workplace working a while back, but never really got anywhere. After looking through the mpd5 docs and many forums I tried a lot of settings to do with mpd.conf but am still not really getting anywhere.

By examining a windows vpn client it is using ms-chap v2, compression on and encryption (mppc e128) so I set up the mpd.conf to be as follows


```
FreeBSD scrotum 7.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE #0: Fri May  1 07:18:07 UTC 2009     root@driscoll.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```


```
startup:
   set user admin admin admin
   set console self 127.0.0.1 5005
   set console open
   set web self 127.0.0.1 5006
   set web open

default:
   load work

work:
   create bundle static B1
   set iface enable tcpmssfix
   set iface enable nat
   set iface route default
   set bundle enable compression
   set ccp yes mppc
   set mppc yes e128
   set mppc yes stateless
   set mppc yes compress
   set bundle enable crypt-reqd
   set ipcp yes vjcomp
   set ipcp ranges 0.0.0.0/0 0.0.0.0/0
   set nat enable same-ports unreg-only
   set nat disable incoming

   create link static L1 pptp

   set link no eap
   set link accept chap-msv2
   set link enable no-orig-auth

   set link action bundle B1
   #set auth authname "WINDOWSDOMAIN\\user"
   set auth password "PASSWORD"
   set link max-redial 1
   set link mtu 1300
   #set link mtu 1460
   set link keep-alive 20 75
   set pptp peer vpn.example.com
   set pptp disable windowing
   set link enable incoming
   open
```

This appears to connect, but does not get the LCP working, as the following log shows. I am afraid I'm reaching the limit of my understanding as to whats going on, and the verbosity of the logs does not appear to show me what is failing.


```
[root@scrotum][14:00:53]# mpd5 work
Multi-link PPP daemon for FreeBSD

process 1046 started, version 5.5 (root@scrotum 22:06 30-Mar-2010)
CONSOLE: listening on 127.0.0.1 5005
web: listening on 127.0.0.1 5006
[B1] Bundle: Interface ng0 created
PPTP: waiting for connection on 0.0.0.0 1723
[L1] [L1] Link: OPEN event
[L1] LCP: Open event
[L1] LCP: state change Initial --> Starting
[L1] LCP: LayerStart
[L1] PPTP call successful
[L1] Link: UP event
[L1] LCP: Up event
[L1] LCP: state change Starting --> Req-Sent
[L1] LCP: SendConfigReq #1
[L1]   ACFCOMP
[L1]   PROTOCOMP
[L1]   ACCMAP 0x000a0000
[L1]   MRU 1500
[L1]   MAGICNUM b53d48d4
[L1] LCP: SendConfigReq #2
[L1]   ACFCOMP
[L1]   PROTOCOMP
[L1]   ACCMAP 0x000a0000
[L1]   MRU 1500
[L1]   MAGICNUM b53d48d4
...
until
...
[L1] LCP: SendConfigReq #20
[L1]   ACFCOMP
[L1]   PROTOCOMP
[L1]   ACCMAP 0x000a0000
[L1]   MRU 1500
[L1]   MAGICNUM aee3ed62
[L1] LCP: parameter negotiation failed
[L1] LCP: state change Req-Sent --> Stopped
[L1] LCP: LayerFinish
[L1] PPTP call terminated
[L1] Link: DOWN event
[L1] Link: giving up after 1 reconnection attempts
[L1] LCP: Close event
[L1] LCP: state change Stopped --> Closed
[L1] LCP: Down event
[L1] LCP: state change Closed --> Initial
quit
Console closed.
caught fatal signal term
[B1] IFACE: Close event
[B1] IPCP: Close event
[B1] CCP: Close event
[B1] Bundle: Shutdown
[L1] Link: Shutdown
PPTP: stop waiting for connection on 0.0.0.0 1723
```

If any of you have seen similar things then any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## aragon (May 19, 2010)

Are there any logs on the windows system that you can inspect?


----------



## narcolepsy (May 19, 2010)

Unfortunately not, its all locked down as part of my work's IT policy. :/


----------

